# Weird chemical smell from stove ?



## WhatchutalkinboutWillis? (Jan 7, 2016)

I bought a house with a Vermont castings Encore stove. This is the first year I am using it. Everything works great, we love the stove but sometimes it makes a weird chemical smell sorta like burning plastic. I have been trying to narrow down when it happens. I think it's when I fill it with wood and the flames burn high towards the top of the box. It sets of the smoke alarm even tho there is no visible smoke. I am burning clean seasoned hardwood only. It has a 6 inch insulated stainless chimney. If someone could give me advise I would much appreciate it.


----------



## Heftiger (Jan 7, 2016)

Do you know if the previous owners used it? It sounds like you're getting the paint curing smell. If the previous owners didn't burn it, or only burned it at low temps, it's possible they didn't get the paint to cure properly. If that's the problem, the issue should go away after a nice hot burn. Read the manual for break-in instructions.


----------



## Calentarse (Jan 7, 2016)

Sounds like it has never been used and the paint is curing. Takes several hot burns. The chimney looks new too, which could be producing its own smells. How many hot fires have you had in it?


----------



## WhatchutalkinboutWillis? (Jan 7, 2016)

Yes the previous owner used it.  I don't know how much tho. 


Heftiger said:


> Do you know if the previous owners used it? It sounds like you're getting the paint curing smell. If the previous owners didn't burn it, or only burned it at low temps, it's possible they didn't get the paint to cure properly. If that's the problem, the issue should go away after a nice hot burn. Read the manual for break-in instructions.


----------



## WhatchutalkinboutWillis? (Jan 7, 2016)

Calentarse said:


> Sounds like it has never been used and the paint is curing. Takes several hot burns. The chimney looks new too, which could be producing its own smells. How many hot fires have you had in it?


I have had the fire going in there so hot that I didn't want to hang around in the room for long. I have the laser pointer thermometer. The stove was like 500 degrees a couple times. What should I do? Maybe burn a really hot fire in there for a while?


----------



## Calentarse (Jan 7, 2016)

WhatchutalkinboutWillis? said:


> I have had the fire going in there so hot that I didn't want to hang around in the room for long. I have the laser pointer thermometer. The stove was like 500 degrees a couple times. What should I do? Maybe burn a really hot fire in there for a while?


Yea, you could. Wouldn't hurt, as long as you dont go over 750. I feel like VC draws the line at that point and considers it "overfire" if you burn there much. After a couple of those, if you still smell it, I'd call a professional and see what they say.


----------



## begreen (Jan 7, 2016)

The stove is very close to the rear walls. Not sure which model Encore this is but the 2550 needs to have at least 17" corner clearance. This stove doesn't appear to have anywhere near that requirement. If the fake stone veneer was glued on that may be what you are smelling. If the stone is not stone, but some plastic composite, it needs to go. VC stoves put a lot of heat behind them.

Do you know which model Encore this is? Does it have a rear heat shield attached?


----------



## Calentarse (Jan 8, 2016)

begreen said:


> The stove is very close to the rear wall. Not sure which model Encore this is but the 2550 needs to have at least 17" corner clearance. This stove doesn't appear to have anywhere near that requirement. If the fake stone veneer was glued on that may be what you are smelling. If the stone is not stone, but some plastic composite, it needs to go. VC stoves put a lot of heat behind them.
> 
> Do you know which model Encore this is? Does it have a rear heat shield attached?


Great points! And you are right. My old VC Encore threw heat all over everywhere. The walls all around it were always scorching hot even with minimum clearances. Certainly hot enough to get glue stinking!


----------



## WhatchutalkinboutWillis? (Jan 9, 2016)

begreen said:


> The stove is very close to the rear walls. Not sure which model Encore this is but the 2550 needs to have at least 17" corner clearance. This stove doesn't appear to have anywhere near that requirement. If the fake stone veneer was glued on that may be what you are smelling. If the stone is not stone, but some plastic composite, it needs to go. VC stoves put a lot of heat behind them.
> 
> Do you know which model Encore this is? Does it have a rear heat shield attached?


The stone on the walls is real, it's about 2" thick.  In any event, it doesn't get that hot. I checked those surfaces with the laser thermometer because I had a blower fan behind the stove for circulation. I burned the stove hot for 3 hours last night. But my infrared thermometer only goes to 600 degrees.  So I was add afraid to get it too hot.  I ordered the magnetic thermometer for the griddle and when I get that today I'm going to burn it at 650-700 for a while and I think that will help narrow it down. I have a feelings no you guys are right that the paint needs to cure right.


----------



## RidgeEstateShingles (Jan 9, 2016)

No worries it's only the paint curing again and again. When the paint gets hot it tends to oxidize more after the oxidation dries it'll go through the same cycle again I'll give you that chemical smell of paint burning. That usually happens in the beginning of every season or after you've cleaned the stove on the exterior


----------

